# Who's the know distance 3D shooters here ?



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

I love the known yardage class . I just wish IBO would start one as well.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm just the opposite. Known distance just doesn't float my boat. Judging yardage has always been a big part of 3D for me and my friends. 

My practice sessions tell me if my form and shooting are improving.

That's why they have different classes. We can all shoot what we want! We even have a few local clubs around here having a Known 45 class.

10 is your friend


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

The first few times I shot an ASA tournament after they started the known yardage, I didn't really care for it. I actually shot slightly higher scores on the unknown half. Quite a few people did actually. 

After I got used to it, I didn't mind it so much. I do know one thing for sure, if I shoot any more known yardage, I will be sure to bring my rangefinder, as a lot of the time the numbers the cheat sheet gives seem to be off slightly. When I would judge the target for myself before I looked at the sheet, there would generally be a slight difference. Not all the time, but enough to where I wouldn't trust the sheet to be 100% accurate. Of course, I'm sure there will be differences in rangefinders and the way they are used, so that is probably why.


----------



## BushyTailButche (Jan 15, 2010)

*3'Ds*

I like the unknown, to me that's what it's all about. If I was going to shoot known distances, I would just shoot at the house, or indoors. To me that's what is so much fun, when you can out judge the next guy, and make a better shot. Of course, sometimes it burns you, when the other guy is better than you. Oh well it's all in fun!!!


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I enjoy unknown yardage. :thumbs_up All 5 archery clubs that I go to have unknown yardages.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I wish the ibo had a known yardage class.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

BushyTailButche said:


> I like the unknown, to me that's what it's all about. If I was going to shoot known distances, I would just shoot at the house, or indoors. To me that's what is so much fun, when you can out judge the next guy, and make a better shot. Of course, sometimes it burns you, when the other guy is better than you. Oh well it's all in fun!!!


the last six words in your reply says it all, oh well its all fun.

I shoot in the k45 at the asa shoots now and love it.
working 2 jobs it is hard enough to find time to shoot much less practice judging yardage so now I dont have to and I have had a blast shooting that class around a bunch of guys that just want to show up and lets shoot and have a great time.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want to shoot known yardage, you may as well shoot paper. Where is the challenge in that?


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

Mr. Bill said:


> If you want to shoot known yardage, you may as well shoot paper. Where is the challenge in that?


if you dont think there is any challenge in shooting known distance on 3d targets that are leaning/quartering to and from you with all different size scoring rings all I can say to you is


COME GET YA SOME:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr. Bill said:


> If you want to shoot known yardage, you may as well shoot paper. Where is the challenge in that?


Fly on down and give it a shot at the next ASA and see.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Why not enjoy it for what it is. A variity of events with different rules and spots, will keep you sharp in all aspects and make one better in alot of areas. I kinda agree with some above that if you really want known yardages just go to paper punching events. Unknown yardages give a little more room for error. I tend to go with the goal of just hitting all animals and come home with all my arrows. I meet alot of good people along the way. That's the bonus of going to shoots.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Mr. Bill said:


> If you want to shoot known yardage, you may as well shoot paper. Where is the challenge in that?


In General with competition archery the challenge is shooting, not guessing.
Not many foam shooters, shoot paper very well, and vice-versa.
For the average joe shooting 3D, the only time they see a 3D target is at a shoot, and to be really good at judging yardages, you need to be very familiar with the targets you're shooting. The reason pro shooters do so well is they own most all of the targets they will shoot in competition, and spend as much time practicing judging them as they do shooting. Known distance isn't a gimmie for great shooters that don't have good target knowledge, but at least it puts them on the target. 
If you're saying 3D gets you better for hunting; in this day and age I don't know too many Bowhunters that don't use range finders. Guessing for trophey hunters isn't an option.

If you enjoy guessing yardges, that's awesome, if you don't that is awesome as well. To each his own!


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

*i like unknown*

i agree with mag41vance no matter what u still have to make a good shot and thats hard to do at times. i still like shooting unknown distance just does something for me, and u never know when u r walking to your stand and that 170 inch buck gets up in front of u with no time to grab your rangefinder out of your pocket, its nice knowing u might be able to judge the distance to him to take a poke. we have a range finder yellow 40 max and a rangefinder orange 50 max, i think alot of the guys shoot these classes before going to an asa or ibo shoot. i like guessing shooting then double checking with my rangefinder


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

K liked the replies ! I am more of a Target Archer I love spots and making great shots that is why I prefer known yardage. Most guys won't shoot either spots or known because a little thing called target panic comes into play when the only variable you have is hold on the X and make a good shot. I met a guy this year who won the
IBO world last year. He shot spots with us one time and after a 284 on a 5 spot he said his target panic was to much. When he shot 3D he told us he shoots as fast as he can and uses his pins to frame the target and them let's it rip! And he told us no way on ASA the speed limit would hurt him to bad. I challenge all shooters to shoot a round of 3D known distance and see how you fair it could be an learning
experience.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I love shooting known distance, I like shooting everything indoor, outdoor, NFAA, FITA, ASA. The deal for me is I'm a very competative person and the distance judging practice to compete at a big ASA was killing me. Now I can practice shooting and just go have fun at the 3-ds. The competition is still there, but it's all focused on making the shot, and I love to practice that part.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

When known yardage classes first started I was afraid it would completely take over 3D. I did want 3D to just become another spot game. It hasn't. Both the known and unknown classes are doing well and archery is being bettered by their co-existence. 

My class shoots unknown on day one and known on day two. I almost always score higher on the known day even though I enjoy the unkown better.

We've got the best of both worlds in ASA. Enjoy what you like and respect all your fellow archers is my motto.

Kkromer congratulations on the Paris Known 45 win, very impressive in those very tough conditions.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

huntindoc said:


> When known yardage classes first started I was afraid it would completely take over 3D. I did want 3D to just become another spot game. It hasn't. Both the known and unknown classes are doing well and archery is being bettered by their co-existence.
> 
> My class shoots unknown on day one and known on day two. I almost always score higher on the known day even though I enjoy the unkown better.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. It was challenging and was fortunate enough to shoot with a really strong group.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I'm a known fan myself*

I use to be the same way, shoot unknown to practice for hunting and other events. But as time has gone on, and the hours stack up working and helping out in the archery world, it's nice to go out and shoot with friends on the known range. It takes a little pressure off and allows us to have a little fun, even if we didn't get to practice a whole lot during the week. I think other manufacturers and pro shop owners/workers will agree we still like to get out, but if we don't have the time like we use too to practice then known distance still gives us a change to get out have fun and be competitive to a point.
Just my humble opinion.
And this is a good motto to follow "Enjoy what you like and respect all your fellow archers is my motto." thanks for sharing
kn


----------



## MichiganMark170 (Apr 27, 2010)

Come on guys... known yardages for outdoor 3D. 1st if you're shooting competitons and expecting to win I sure hope you can determine the difference between a 25-30 and a 35-40 yd shot. If ur not expecting to win then just use ur pins to at least hit the 8 ring... Ya know... If ur top pin is just below the targets back then ur second pin is probably gonna get ya at least an 8. If you want to know your yardages use a range finder during practice and if you don't have enough time for practice because your putting in your time at the shop or work then just realize there's such a thing a "has beens". If you had your time to practice then you could probably beat everyone out there but since you havn't just go out and have a good time. Jesus, I work with one of the best shooters in the world "Bob Eyler" and he doesn't seem to have trouble finding time for practice and he's been on a 11 hr. shift since 09'. Quit making excuses and until you practice up even knowing the yardage isn't going to help your score because you can't shoot with confidence.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

cenochs said:


> I used to like shooting unknown yardage 3D but it does nothing for me now. I like known distance because it gives a better perspective on how good my form is and it shows if my shooting is getting better or worse. I will still shoot some unknown. I don't need to practice for hunting judging yardage that is what my rangefinder is for.


Try field archery you get to shoot a lot of arrows and it will diffidently show where your form flaws are when you are shooting up or down hill. It has greatly improved my 3D game


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

MichiganMark170 said:


> Come on guys... known yardages for outdoor 3D. 1st if you're shooting competitons and expecting to win I sure hope you can determine the difference between a 25-30 and a 35-40 yd shot. If ur not expecting to win then just use ur pins to at least hit the 8 ring... Ya know... If ur top pin is just below the targets back then ur second pin is probably gonna get ya at least an 8. If you want to know your yardages use a range finder during practice and if you don't have enough time for practice because your putting in your time at the shop or work then just realize there's such a thing a "has beens". If you had your time to practice then you could probably beat everyone out there but since you havn't just go out and have a good time. Jesus, I work with one of the best shooters in the world "Bob Eyler" and he doesn't seem to have trouble finding time for practice and he's been on a 11 hr. shift since 09'. Quit making excuses and until you practice up even knowing the yardage isn't going to help your score because you can't shoot with confidence.[/QUOTE
> 
> knowing its between 25-30 doesn't cut it. one yard makes a big difference when your shooting for a 14 ring out there at 35+ yards. If i'm going for a lower 12 and i judge it for 28 and its 30 i just dropped out the bottem and shot an 8. If you check out the scores in the K classes You will see that more than half your shots better be twelves and 14's to be at the top. If you think it's so easy come on to London,KY and register for one of the K classes at the next ASA. As far as practice time. Alot of your K class shooters focus on other disciplines of archery. Alot of spot shooters. One guy that shot with me was a Fita shooter. They don't have the time to put in to judging yardage. But believe me if they switched focus to 3d they would be hard to handle.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

known yardage is like shooting spots. BORING!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

wilkersonhunter said:


> known yardage is like shooting spots. BORING!!!!!!


Then don't do it................


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Then don't do it................


that is why I prefer the classes that are totally unknown.. I am glad that we as shooters have a choice and will not trash know yard but its not my thing.I just get to relaxed and feel like I am missing something if I know the yardage.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Most archers get a little thing called target panic when they know the distance and just have to make a good shot. Hard core 3D shooters have never shot spots and are scared not having the excuse of mis judging the distance if the make a bad shot. I like both unknown and known but I don't like 3D shooters that don't know how to pull off a good shot and brag how good they are. If you would run a experiment most 3D shooters would shoot a better score on the unknown then the known because in the known there are no excuses and it is a little more tense. If you want to hide behind the excuse of I misjudged the distance then that is fine. Do yourself a favor shoot a round of known distance and keep score and see how good you can do. If you use a rangefinder for hunting and shoot unkown distance then shame on you I thought this was your number 1 reason for shooting unknown practice for hunting. And I will be shooting this evening and it will be unkown just for fun at our club and I will have fun but I prefer known becuase I want to become a better target archer not range estimation expert that is what my rangefinder is for


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

bclowman said:


> MichiganMark170 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys... known yardages for outdoor 3D. 1st if you're shooting competitons and expecting to win I sure hope you can determine the difference between a 25-30 and a 35-40 yd shot. If ur not expecting to win then just use ur pins to at least hit the 8 ring... Ya know... If ur top pin is just below the targets back then ur second pin is probably gonna get ya at least an 8. If you want to know your yardages use a range finder during practice and if you don't have enough time for practice because your putting in your time at the shop or work then just realize there's such a thing a "has beens". If you had your time to practice then you could probably beat everyone out there but since you havn't just go out and have a good time. Jesus, I work with one of the best shooters in the world "Bob Eyler" and he doesn't seem to have trouble finding time for practice and he's been on a 11 hr. shift since 09'. Quit making excuses and until you practice up even knowing the yardage isn't going to help your score because you can't shoot with confidence.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Known yds. Vs unknown yds.!!!*

To begin with 3d archery in the beginning was invented as a tool for a real life hunting situation. Of course it doesn't cover everything.Guessing yds. hones your skills. known yds. takes away that skill. you still have to have good form an release skills. All the 3d tournaments i have shot at in Washington an Oregon, was unmarked. I have not shot at a marked 3d tournament. I'm not apposed to it, they all have there place, and skill level.:darkbeer:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> To begin with 3d archery in the beginning was invented as a tool for a real life hunting situation. Of course it doesn't cover everything.Guessing yds. hones your skills. known yds. takes away that skill. you still have to have good form an release skills. All the 3d tournaments i have shot at in Washington an Oregon, was unmarked. I have not shot at a marked 3d tournament. I'm not apposed to it, they all have there place, and skill level.:darkbeer:


I don't know a bowhunter in my area that does not have a rangefinder in their pocket and if they don't, they owe it to the animal to get one because I bet they don't judge well or execute well either.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

huntindoc said:


> I'm just the opposite. Known distance just doesn't float my boat. Judging yardage has always been a big part of 3D for me and my friends.
> 
> My practice sessions tell me if my form and shooting are improving.


I couldnt agree more with this one.

To me **Known distance** might as well be shooting spots indoors. Now with that being said, my primary purpose of archery is for Hunting.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Most archers get a little thing called target panic when they know the distance and just have to make a good shot. Hard core 3D shooters have never shot spots and are scared not having the excuse of mis judging the distance if the make a bad shot. I like both unknown and known but I don't like 3D shooters that don't know how to pull off a good shot and brag how good they are. If you would run a experiment most 3D shooters would shoot a better score on the unknown then the known because in the known there are no excuses and it is a little more tense. If you want to hide behind the excuse of I misjudged the distance then that is fine. Do yourself a favor shoot a round of known distance and keep score and see how good you can do.


I shoot both unmarked 3D and marked Field and won international titles in both......it can be done. I find 3D and Field compliment each other and makes me a better all round Archer, I likely have more fun too.

Is it not just part of the game, if you make 3D just marked yardage it's just about who has the best shooting form, 3D being unmarked adds another skill factor and for me makes it more fun and interesting. (I dont Bowhunt either, not allowed where I live)

When I want to check my form I'll shoot a marked Field rounds.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm thinking about shooting the Known 45 at the ASA shoot in London, Ky. BUT first I have to find a clicking sight.


----------



## LimerickBowmen (Jan 24, 2010)

537 said:


> I love the known yardage class . I just wish IBO would start one as well.


Please, not another IBO class! With 6 pins,and over 2 dozen range, age, sex, equipment classes, my brain is already exploding trying to run a IBO shoot!


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never shot in a known distance shoot. I think I would like it, but unknown distance is a real challenge. Not saying known distance isn't challenging. The only time I've heard of known distance shoots around here is usually right before bow season comes in to get ready for the season. I'd really like to shoot an ASA Tourny, just can't afford to do much travelling right now.


----------

